# Classic composer that hid there muslim fate or revert to christianity in the past



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

If we speak of forgothen lore ars antiqua to nowaday 20th century, i would understand the still alive cannot be mention since islam view apostasy as a sin , sometime punishable in some country.

Any people can answer this question muslim or christian or jew, abramehic religion menbers?


:tiphat:


----------



## christomacin (Oct 21, 2017)

There certainly were cases of Jewish composers such as Mahler and Mendelssohn either converting to Christianity as adults (Mahler) or baptized as Christians from birth (Mendelssohn). As for a composer being Islamic but raised a Christian or who converted to Christianity later on I've not yet heard of such a case.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

christomacin said:


> There certainly were cases of Jewish composers such as Mahler and Mendelssohn either converting to Christianity as adults (Mahler) or baptized as Christians from birth (Mendelssohn). As for a composer being Islamic but raised a Christian or who converted to Christianity later on I've not yet heard of such a case.


Mendelssohn was born and brought up without religion. He was baptized as a Christian in 1816.


----------

